# xorg-server-1.0.2-r7 failed (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi,

wollte mein System Updaten und habe wegen blockierten Paketen xorg un-emerged. Anschließend wollte ich alle Pakete inklusive xorg-x11 wieder aufspielen, dabei wird auch der xorg-server installiert, nur leider schlägt es fehl. Eine Lösungsvorschlag habe ich im Internet gefunden, aber leider hat er das Problem nicht gelöst. Hier wurde dazu geraten, vor der xorg-server installation "eselect opengl set xorg-x11" auszuführen, und anschließend das Paket zu emergen. Leider Ohne Erfolg. Mein aktueller Kernel ist ein 2.6.17-r8 (Gentoo Sources).

Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp für mich - ich brauch wieder X  :Smile: 

Hier der Fehlercode:

```

glxcmds.c:1749: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

glxcmds.c: In function `__glxQueryHyperpipeNetworkSGIX':

glxcmds.c:1796: error: `xGLXQueryHyperpipeNetworkSGIXReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1796: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

glxcmds.c:1796: error: for each function it appears in.)

glxcmds.c:1796: error: `req' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1796: error: parse error before ')' token

glxcmds.c:1797: error: `xGLXQueryHyperpipeNetworkSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1812: error: `reply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1825: error: `sz_xGLXQueryHyperpipeNetworkSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c: In function `__glxDestroyHyperpipeConfigSGIX':

glxcmds.c:1836: error: `xGLXDestroyHyperpipeConfigSGIXReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1836: error: `req' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1837: error: parse error before ')' token

glxcmds.c:1838: error: `xGLXDestroyHyperpipeConfigSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1851: error: `reply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1863: error: `sz_xGLXDestroyHyperpipeConfigSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c: In function `__glxQueryHyperpipeConfigSGIX':

glxcmds.c:1871: error: `xGLXQueryHyperpipeConfigSGIXReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1871: error: `req' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1872: error: parse error before ')' token

glxcmds.c:1873: error: `xGLXQueryHyperpipeConfigSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1889: error: `reply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1904: error: `sz_xGLXQueryHyperpipeConfigSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c: In function `__glxHyperpipeConfigSGIX':

glxcmds.c:1915: error: `xGLXHyperpipeConfigSGIXReq' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1915: error: `req' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1916: error: parse error before ')' token

glxcmds.c:1917: error: `xGLXHyperpipeConfigSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1935: error: `reply' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:1949: error: `sz_xGLXHyperpipeConfigSGIXReply' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [glxcmds.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7/work/xorg-server-1.0.2/GL/glx'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7/work/xorg-server-1.0.2/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 331:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 326:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Soweit ich weiß, musst du das genaue Gegenteil machen, denn die GLX Sachen von xorg-x11 gibt es ja noch gar nicht

Kannst du ATI Unterstützung auswählen bei opengl?

Tobi

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Finswimmer,

hab mit 

```
eselect opengl select ati
```

 den Schalter Umgelegt aber sobald xorg-server kompiliert wird, schaltet es automatisch auf xorg-x11 opengl interface...das ist in der Konsole deutlich zu erkennen. Was läuft hier falsch?

Gesetzte Use-Flags für den xorg-server sind DRI und IPV6

----------

## benjamin200

BUMP  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Müsste eigentlich gehen...

Lass mal revdep-rebuild durchlaufen.

Und ansonsten hilft evtl ein emerge -e xorg-x11...

Sonst fällt mir nix ein.

Tobi

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für Deine Antwort.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lass mal revdep-rebuild durchlaufen. 
> 
> 

 

hab ich gemacht...bring eine ganz schöne Menge von Broken Packages, die sich nicht fixen ließen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ansonsten hilft evtl ein emerge -e xorg-x11... 
> 
> 

 

ist an der gleichen Stelle hängen geblieben  :Sad: 

Wie bekomme ich meine Broken Packages wieder sauber ans laufen. 

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, als das System nochmals neu zu kompilieren?

----------

## benjamin200

BUMP  :Smile: 

fällt jemand noch was ein?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du an make.conf auch die Video Karte drin?

Tobi

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du an make.conf auch die Video Karte drin? 
> 
> 

 

Nein. Was muss für eine ATI Radeo 700PRO (MiniPCI) eingetragen werden?

P.S.

hatte testweise in die make.conf für VIDEO_CARDS "ATI" eingetragen, allerdings ohne erfolg.

----------

## nikaya

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hast du an make.conf auch die Video Karte drin? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

oder das:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml#doc_chap2

oder das:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg#Emerge_Modular_X.org

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für die Links...allerdings bezieht sich mein Problem nicht auf die Standard XORG Installation sonder speziell um um die 7er Version. Seit dem ich das Update fahren wollte schlägt emerge fehlt. Mein aktueller Eintrag in der /etc/make.conf ist

```

VIDEO_CARDS "radeon" 

```

Aber immer noch selbiges Problem. 

Wieso wird überhaupt neuerdings der xorg-server bei der 7er Version mit installiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Danke für die Links...allerdings bezieht sich mein Problem nicht auf die Standard XORG Installation sonder speziell um um die 7er Version. Seit dem ich das Update fahren wollte schlägt emerge fehlt. Mein aktueller Eintrag in der /etc/make.conf ist
> 
> ```
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS "radeon" 
> ...

 

Falsches Format:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"  ist richtig

----------

## firefly

öhm ab Xorg-7 ist Xorg modular. und das packet xorg-server enthält den eigentlichen xserver  :Wink:  also ohne dieses paket ist nix mit localem X starten  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Danke für die Links...allerdings bezieht sich mein Problem nicht auf die Standard XORG Installation sonder speziell um um die 7er Version. Seit dem ich das Update fahren wollte schlägt emerge fehlt. 
> 
> 

 

Xorg-7.x ist mittlerweile Standard.Versionen darunter werden nicht mehr unterstützt.

 *Gentoo Weekly Newsletter vom 11. September 2006 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Monolithisches X wird nicht länger unterstützt
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso wird überhaupt neuerdings der xorg-server bei der 7er Version mit installiert?

 

Xorg-7.x ist modular und dadurch in viele kleine pakete gesplittet.Xorg-server ist nur ein Teil davon.

Hast wohl längere Zeit kein Gentoo mehr benutzt,oder?  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falsches Format: 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" ist richtig
> ...

 

sorry, habs falsch ins Forum gepostet, aber in der make.conf ist es ok.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> öhm ab Xorg-7 ist Xorg modular. und das packet xorg-server enthält den eigentlichen xserver  also ohne dieses paket ist nix mit localem X starten 
> 
> 

 

alles klar !!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xorg-7.x ist modular und dadurch in viele kleine pakete gesplittet.Xorg-server ist nur ein Teil davon. 
> 
> Hast wohl längere Zeit kein Gentoo mehr benutzt,oder?  
> ...

 

Richtig geraten, bzw. länger kein Update gefahren !!!

FÄLLT NOCH JEMAND WAS EIN?  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

[quote="benjamin200"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FÄLLT NOCH JEMAND WAS EIN? 

 

Hast Du bei revdep-rebuild noch 'broken packages'?Da würde ich mich als erstes drum kümmern.Könnte damit auch zusammenhängen.

Mit den Fehlermeldungen aus dem ersten Post kann ich jedenfalls nicht viel anfangen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du bei revdep-rebuild noch 'broken packages'?
> 
> 

 

- ja hab ich, finde auch einiges, da im aktuell Xlib fehlt. Die wird bei sämtlichen Paketen bemängelt. 

- leider habe ich meine distfiles gelöscht, so das alte pakete nicht neukompiliert werden können, da nicht mehr auf dem Server verfügbar

----------

## Finswimmer

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hast Du bei revdep-rebuild noch 'broken packages'?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Versuch mal dein Gentoo auf den neuesten Stand zu biegen.

Und dann schauen wir mal, ob der Fehler noch da ist.

Tobi

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuch mal dein Gentoo auf den neuesten Stand zu biegen. 
> 
> Und dann schauen wir mal, ob der Fehler noch da ist. 
> ...

 

Hab ich, Kernl hochgezogen, system neukompiliert / aktuallisiert, aber beim xorg-server (world update) bleibt er hängen wieder stehen

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Leute,

hab jetzt einen Bug Report aufgemacht. Sind auch einige Informationen emerge --info, make.conf usw. dort abgelegt. Wenn jemand ähnliche Probleme hat kann der Bug hier nachverfolgt werden: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150186

Falls jemanden noch etwas einfallen sollte, ich bin natürlich über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Benny

----------

## benjamin200

xorg-server ist kompiliert. Lösung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> After I fixed the dirs by rm lib64 && mv lib lib64 && ln -s lib64 lib in 
> 
> busybox (bb.) emerge xorg-x11 went successfully. 
> ...

 

Am besten mit dem Kommando bb oder über eine Knoppix CD durchführen.

Benny

----------

